# Downrigger releases?



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I just bought a penn downrigger and I have to purchase some heavy tension releases and stacker releases. Is there anything I should look for in a release? Are the adjustable ones any good? Brands better than others? I know nothing about them so any experience is welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I like to use Black's release clips and #32 rubber bands for my downrigger releases.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Ok, I'll check them out. Thanks!!!


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

As far as the Black's releases go, are we talking about the RC 95's. Pretend I'm stupid on this topic, because I am lol


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm not sure of the model #. It's the basic Black's clip for down/outriggers. You can get a smoother release like AFTCO's gold finger or roller troller, but in the manner I use them, the rubber band is the release and the clip needs only to open and close


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

I do a lot of slow trolling with manual cannons and use piece of mono to ball with snap swivel with rubber bands works great even with really large live baits. Got idea from a buddy that fishes ska tour and have a lot less problems now.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I'll give it a shot


----------

